# First SMART Car with a Plow in the World



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright Guys,

Here you have it. I was going to wait to post with my official press release, but just have been too busy. I wanted to at least put this image in your minds and show you what I have been doing with my business.

I fabricated a custom mounting system to allow the plow to hitch in. I selected the Argi Cover, Inc. ATV plow. As I back up the plow flattens out to drag along the surface and as I drive forward it applies force to straighten the plow up vertically to push against the snow.

I kid you not, this is the first smart car with a plow on it or even any utility use item.

The Smart car is rear-wheel drive and don't allow its flaw to alter your impression of it. I probably handle in the snow better then most cars out there. If I have any problems with snow conditions and traction I do rarely put on a product called Snow Grips over the rear wheels. The Snow Grips are a fabric sleeve traction system.

There is more to come with my company and its innovation of the Smart Car. I also have normal size trucks a landscape company would have and depend on them a lot. I am in the process of acquiring a piece of land to create a store front business and produce quality, vibrant mulch product. Also, the smart car fleet with be in full force this season with cylinder mowers attached to it providing a golf course quality cut.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

WE NEED ACTION SHOTS!!!!! lmao


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

x2 gotta see this thing in action


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll try to get some action shots. We just got done dealing with the 20inches here and well... obviously it doesn't handle 20inches. So, i'll be getting it back out on the road real soon


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

so you said you have and depend on the larger trucks and what not, so what kind of action do the smart cars see? i am honestly curious. i dont mean to put you down in anyway so please dont take it that way. it is a good thing to see someone have an idea and see it through and make it work.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

So wait, youre putting a mower on it too, did I read that right?


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

The smart car right now is my primary vehicle for residential driveways. It works great for the 2-4inches we typically get. I am working on subcontracting work now with a local college for their black-top walkways. 

When I say i depend on bigger trucks I mean that I love my trucks I have and know I need to keep them around so no one gets confused that forming a bandwagon of smart cars are the way to go. 

I will try to get action shots asap


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, right now the plans go for 3 21inch overlapping cylinder blades that will be driving electrically. Estimated weight only 70lbs

You won't have to get out of the way and we know how great a cylinder mower does


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

SmartScapes;1004504 said:


> Yes, right now the plans go for 3 21inch overlapping cylinder blades that will be driving electrically. Estimated weight only 70lbs
> 
> You won't have to get out of the way and we know how great a cylinder mower does


Hmm, seems like you have big plans for this thing. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Now I've seen everything. We need video ASAP!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Gimmick. Not buying it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

WIPensFan;1004537 said:


> Gimmick. Not buying it.


Maybe so, but it's original. I'd have to wear a mask just driving a smart car and not plowing with it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Banksy;1004540 said:


> Maybe so, but it's original. I'd have to wear a mask just driving a smart car and not plowing with it.


I feel the same way. Of course, Im not a fan of the environmentalist type who are usually the ones driving these things.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey I'm all for the Smartcar, but to put a plow or mower on it? Stupid.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

To be honest as far as the car goes I have not thought of it as a way to pursue an enviromentalist aspect. If anything I am trying to protray an image of efficiency of provided service, convience, and a vibrant apperance that is inviting to the clientel


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well look at the bright side if he breaks down he could just throw it in the back of his pick up


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

thesnowman269;1004554 said:


> Well look at the bright side if he breaks down he could just throw it in the back of his pick up


hahaha man I wish I had a penny for everytime I heard that. The car has forecertain attracted its pranks from buddies of mine and where they decided to place it or make it an annoying ride for me


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

interesting, me too im not for the crazed enviros in this country, however to use something like a smart car would be a great idea, think about how much less your spending in fuel and maint. If they could make a truck like that then that would be all the way worth it. Think about who spends the most in fuel, us contractors are one of them, driving around all day all night. This would be a neat thing


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Couple well placed piles by the competition and you'll be stuck in the driveway your cleaning!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Are they front wheel drive?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Banksy;1004568 said:


> Are they front wheel drive?


Rear wheel


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

The Smart car is rear-wheel drive and don't allow its flaw to alter your impression of it. I probably handle in the snow better then most cars out there. If I have any problems with snow conditions and traction I do rarely put on a product called Snow Grips over the rear wheels. The Snow Grips are a fabric sleeve traction system.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

SmartScapes;1004499 said:


> The smart car right now is my primary vehicle for residential driveways. It works great for the 2-4inches we typically get. I am working on subcontracting work now with a local college for their black-top walkways.
> 
> When I say i depend on bigger trucks I mean that I love my trucks I have and know I need to keep them around so *no one gets confused that forming a bandwagon of smart cars are the way to go. *
> 
> I will try to get action shots asap


Thanks for clearing that up. I almost sold my pickup trucks, graders and even my tractor trailer floats


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I bet its a beast in the snow!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

how wide is that plow? and how large are the driveways your clear with it?

im just curious as to how much more efficient that setup really is. A standard double drive takes me 2 passes, or 3 if theres alot of snow. But if your having to make what, 10 more passes b/c of such a narrow straight blade, it really makes you question the viability of the concept. and what if the side roads arent cleared? 2-4 inches will take that thing forever to get around in. I hope you have everything figured out though and i bet you get alot of attention for thinking outside of the box. sorry for sounding like a negative nancy.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

- It is 66inches wide. I make two passes on the main drive part and then 3 total on the garage pad area. 

- Also keep in mind that I can make the curves better, and cut in towards to the garage doors closer. 

- As far as a drive way goes I can easily keep up with a bigger plow, if not beat their time at a drive way

- Most driveways I do are 60ft in the part and then a 30'x30' garage pad area. 

- It is rough when the driveway meets with the garage door directly. I have to stop early and push it off to the side which makes the car struggle a little bit and then I have to hand remove the rest by the doors


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Since when is rear wheel drive a flaw? 

You can't even pick the blade up? How do you drive from job to job? Reverse?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SmartScapes;1004757 said:


> - It is *66inches* wide. I make two passes on the main drive part and then *3 total on the garage pad area*.
> 
> - Also keep in mind that I can make the curves better, and cut in towards to the garage doors closer.
> 
> ...


Three passes with a five foot blade to clear a 30 foot pad?

Did you go to math class with Connor?


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha no the two vertical post that stick above and behind the plow in the picture have grooves in to it that are used to set the plow on to transport. I secure each post with a pin so it doesn't fall off



2COR517;1004760 said:


> Since when is rear wheel drive a flaw?
> 
> You can't even pick the blade up? How do you drive from job to job? Reverse?


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

2COR517;1004764 said:


> Three passes with a five foot blade to clear a 30 foot pad?
> 
> Did you go to math class with Connor?


Its a 5'6" blade and that surface area doesn't include basketball hoops, planters, and other obstructions. Plus a little extra added footage on my behalf


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

i live in franklin park what part of wexford are you in i have to see this thing first hand haha


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I am off the red belt by the pine community soccer fields


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

oh okay are you in that plan on the right after you go under the bridge.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes its the second entrance as you pass underneath the bridge coming up the hill. First house on the right. You can usually see it from the road


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

okay ill keep an eye open for ya


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

can you windrow the blade at all?



> - As far as a drive way goes I can easily keep up with a bigger plow, if not beat their time at a drive way


sorry but im not buying that. you say you can make curves better, but with a wider plow i can stick it around a corner and clear it that way. I think the fact that with a conventional plow being able to drag and windrow is an advantage that you cannot overcome by using a smaller vehicle. if that thing had a zero turning radius, i could see being able to go perpendicular to garage doors and such.

you might have been better off getting a hydraulically powered plow built for a large ATV or Side by Side utility vehicle. you have to get out and manually raise your plow for transport, that would get old if you have multiple driveways on a street.

Im sorry but if i saw you doing driveways along my route i would probably windrow you over onto the treelawn.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

As far as the plow setup goes. This is the first year and I wasn't using it as a completely productive setup. Next year I plan on re-engineering something and putting forth effort to the fleet. I did use it very much so for marketing, also.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

EEEEEEK Watch out for the invasion of the smart car plowers comin to a site near you


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> As far as the plow setup goes. This is the first year and I wasn't using it as a completely productive setup. Next year I plan on re-engineering something and putting forth effort to the fleet. I did use it very much so for marketing, also.


im curious as to the reason you decided to outfit this for plowing. seems like you already have trucks and if this isnt a productive setup then why do it? sort of a marketing plan differentiating yourself?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Are you Bob Smart, CSP, the same SmartScapes owner who gave a lecture at the SIMA conference?


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I had the car which has worked out great for marketing and overall running around job to job. The main goal with the car itself is to make the addition of the cylinder mower to it for mowing season. The plow was just an added bonus.



ProTouchGrounds;1004807 said:


> im curious as to the reason you decided to outfit this for plowing. seems like you already have trucks and if this isnt a productive setup then why do it? sort of a marketing plan differentiating yourself?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

This is ALL marketing guys. Don't listen to the BS about it out producing a conventional plowing rig. He obviously has enough trucks to cover his contracts and bought this car to get some attention from local media and clients.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Fuel yes, maintenance no. We have an '06 Smart diesel. For example, accessory belts have to be changed every 40k. Another example, you have to pull the whole front cowling off to change headlight bulbs. Mercedes does not make a repair manual, and no one else (Haynes, etc) does either. So unless you're mechanicaly inclined, and know the maintenance schedules (I have the A & B, but not extended one), then it's off to MB at $90 hr, minimum one hr charge.



fireboy6413;1004563 said:


> interesting, me too im not for the crazed enviros in this country, however to use something like a smart car would be a great idea, think about how much less your spending in fuel and maint. If they could make a truck like that then that would be all the way worth it. Think about who spends the most in fuel, us contractors are one of them, driving around all day all night. This would be a neat thing


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

This is a joke right?? Just tryin to get all the members rowd up on here. 

I hope it is. :laughing:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll echo that, ours has ESP control. One caveat though, go with Bridgestone winter tires, over Contis, makes a world of difference. Vredsteins are even better, if you can find a dealer.



SmartScapes;1004573 said:


> The Smart car is rear-wheel drive and don't allow its flaw to alter your impression of it. I probably handle in the snow better then most cars out there. If I have any problems with snow conditions and traction I do rarely put on a product called Snow Grips over the rear wheels. The Snow Grips are a fabric sleeve traction system.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

$90 an hr is generious. I feel like they charge me more. I have been working with two companies to provide me with the smart maintenance parts I need. Foreinstance I get some of my engine components, rotors, and brake pads from Smart Madness in turn for us to build a relationship of spreading the business name for both companies and the smart car name


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

dellwas;1004846 said:


> I'll echo that, ours has ESP control. One caveat though, go with Bridgestone winter tires, over Contis, makes a world of difference. Vredsteins are even better, if you can find a dealer.


This pennsylvania or as in the US (im not sure if just limited to the US) they only make it convenant to acquire conti tires. I am going to put some new wheels on the car so I have more options. I also am going to make all four wheels equal size vs the front being offset. Smart Madness is producing a lift kit that we will be putting on also.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

dieseld;1004814 said:


> Are you Bob Smart, CSP, the same SmartScapes owner who gave a lecture at the SIMA conference?


Waiting for an answer...


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

No^

I've done some research on him and he seems like a well-rounded company he has. I'd be interested to learn more


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....

This is nothing more than a well planned ruse to draw attention. And that is exactly what he is getting! Bravo on your marketing plan. Please admit though that you are not really going to make this a mainstay.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

thats so cute lol


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I would almost buy a Bobcat Toolcat which has 4x4 and has hydraulics to lift and turn a snowplow blade, I understand you are trying to show people that you're trying to be eco friendly and all but I get a feeling I would have customers coming out and telling me to leave if i showed up plowing a driveway with that. No offense or anything, great idea but wrong vehicle to put that plow on.
I just figure the amount of money you spend on one of those things you can buy a ATV or Gator 4x4 or Toolcat and do the same amount of work and then some. Plus I dont see those things holding up year after year, maybe for a homeowner who wants to go out and plow 2" at a time and plow a couple times a year. I cant see that thing plowing 3+" of snow without alot of traction and weight behind that plow. 
Great advertising and practical for a few homeowners but I know I will stick to trucks and tractors than that thing.
Videos and pics in action would really be nice.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

What do you do when the snow is deep and most side streets aren't cleared


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

ajslands;1005036 said:


> What do you do when the snow is deep and most side streets aren't cleared


He puts it in the bed of his real plow truck and takes iit from site to site!


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Fire_n_Ice;1004947 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....
> 
> This is nothing more than a well planned ruse to draw attention. And that is exactly what he is getting! Bravo on your marketing plan. Please admit though that you are not really going to make this a mainstay.


This car plays an important role in my day-to-day operation. From commuting job-to-job, running errands, and the mowing side of the business.

I figured why not add the plow to it. Yes the plow is a good marketing tool. Yes the plow is fully functional. The plows purpose is to maintain the average 2-4 inches on residential driveways.

I did not anticipate the use of this vehicle as a environmentally friendly tool. I intended the purpose of this to be for convenience of the company, efficiency in production, and in some aspects it does benefit the company as far as some costs go on savings.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

You can't please everyone. I am excited to see my business grow and the industry grow. One thing I sincerely love about this business is there is need for everyone in it. If you are doing the proper thing while trying to be successful, more power to you. The demand is there and we as business owners/workers require supply effort of each other with in the industry. It is a business that we wear our passion on our sleeve and can wake up for an honest days' work.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Riddle me this Batman. That Stupid Car costs around $30,000 right? So with that being said, how many older 4 cylinder 4x4 S-10's or Rangers can you buy with that same amount of money and be MORE productive? I'm guessing 5-6, fully functional plow trucks? 

Nice novelty, but never practical!


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Batman Here... You must be the Joker...

My smart car only cost $14,000 and that because I got a good bit of options in it. I can have a personal perference if I can afford it correct? I do use the car as my primary run around car.

If your were talking about a more practical fleet of these cars (which is not the goal) I wouldn't pay more the $11,000 for them, if that. Once again if I can afford it.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought they were more than that.

Even still you can buy a 90's s-10, or ranger for next to nothing and put a pull plow or blade on the front and still have a 6ft bed to actually use.

With that Smart car you can maybe haul a shoe box or two, depending on what shoe size you wear. LMFAO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Danscapes - I will give you the fact of losing most practicality with the smart car. But then again we could relate back to image and Not with just the smart car itself but the way I went about decaling it I feel helps associate itself with my company and what I'm trying to do.

The shoe box is a new joke. I still waiting for something to knock one out of the park here with something hilarious. 

I saw a guy on here with a really crisp clean ford ranger and snowway transclucent plow on it this looked really nice.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> I will give you the fact of losing most practicality with the smart car. But then again we could relate back to image and Not with just the smart car itself but the way I went about decaling it I feel helps associate itself with my company and what I'm trying to do.


i feel that your detracting from the image by putting that plow on there. I completely understand your using the car for estimates and advertising and errands, but the minute you installed that plow you completely destroyed your credibility as a professional snow removal company. As a client, I would want to hire a contractor with the right tools for the job and unfortunately that car is no where near that. Yes the decal promote your name but leave it at that, no use turning yourself into the laughing stock of an industry.

and again with turning it into a mower, what tires will you install b/c im positive the stockers will end up rutting yards and greens etc... Why do you think there are dedicated reel mowers out there? because they do the job right the first time and efficiently. It would just look like something out of monster garage.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Get real.

Cost here in Canada is $19k, and that's for one fully loaded. Our vehicle costs are also much higher than stateside for ANY VEHICLE, including Smart.



Danscapes;1005101 said:


> Riddle me this Batman. That Stupid Car costs around $30,000 right? So with that being said, how many older 4 cylinder 4x4 S-10's or Rangers can you buy with that same amount of money and be MORE productive? I'm guessing 5-6, fully functional plow trucks?
> 
> Nice novelty, but never practical!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, don't know about the U.S., but NAPA here in Canada can get common parts like brake pads, rotors, fuel filters, etc through Altrom, one of it's divisions. I also have bookmarks for companies in N.A., as well as Europe if you're interested. PM me if you want.



SmartScapes;1004847 said:


> $90 an hr is generious. I feel like they charge me more. I have been working with two companies to provide me with the smart maintenance parts I need. Foreinstance I get some of my engine components, rotors, and brake pads from Smart Madness in turn for us to build a relationship of spreading the business name for both companies and the smart car name


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Nope, same here. Conti's are the norm. I can get Bridgestones, but not off the shelf. As for Vredsteins (made in Holland), only one choice:

http://flyingtiger.ca/

Be sure to post pics when you do the mods!



SmartScapes;1004849 said:


> This pennsylvania or as in the US (im not sure if just limited to the US) they only make it convenant to acquire conti tires. I am going to put some new wheels on the car so I have more options. I also am going to make all four wheels equal size vs the front being offset. Smart Madness is producing a lift kit that we will be putting on also.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1005130 said:


> i feel that your detracting from the image by putting that plow on there. I completely understand your using the car for estimates and advertising and errands, but the minute you installed that plow you completely destroyed your credibility as a professional snow removal company. As a client, I would want to hire a contractor with the right tools for the job and unfortunately that car is no where near that. Yes the decal promote your name but leave it at that, no use turning yourself into the laughing stock of an industry.
> 
> and again with turning it into a mower, what tires will you install b/c im positive the stockers will end up rutting yards and greens etc... Why do you think there are dedicated reel mowers out there? because they do the job right the first time and efficiently. It would just look like something out of monster garage.


Much appreciated input. Something to consider as far the professional side. Thank you.

dell - pm'ing you


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you get blizzacks in the right size for that car. 

Neat idea using the Smart car for an image, not so sure about plowing with it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

not to sound like an idiot but your serious right LMAO


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1005130 said:


> i feel that your detracting from the image by putting that plow on there. I completely understand your using the car for estimates and advertising and errands, but the minute you installed that plow you completely destroyed your credibility as a professional snow removal company. As a client, I would want to hire a contractor with the right tools for the job and unfortunately that car is no where near that. Yes the decal promote your name but leave it at that, no use turning yourself into the laughing stock of an industry.
> 
> and again with turning it into a mower, what tires will you install b/c im positive the stockers will end up rutting yards and greens etc... Why do you think there are dedicated reel mowers out there? because they do the job right the first time and efficiently. It would just look like something out of monster garage.


Man you hit the nail on the head. I understand using a "Smart Car" for errands and quoting etc....especially for a company named "SmartScapes". However, you go a throw a plow OR mower on that thing and you instantly changed your image from smart to incapable. I do agree that using the plow on there as a ruse for attention, but does it convey the image that you want? Just something to think about. I commend you for growing such a business that puts you in a position to be able to do something of this nature, but is it a waste of money or possibly detrimental to you image? God knows my company is further than timbuktu from being able to do anything of that nature. It will definitely turn heads....but will they get YOUR message or an opposite one? Logo and lettering look great BTW.

Now, before you go getting your panties in a bunch from criticism, I hope you understand where everyone is coming from. I would imagine that this is the kind of response that you anticipated. Good luck with your venture. I always love ingenuity....I just like to see it used properly. Let us know how it works in months to come.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

SmartScapes.....I be interested in seeing some pics of your fleet if you have them available..


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Completely ridiculous!! Can you imagine being in there for 48 hrs straight???


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

maxximus98;1005180 said:


> Completely ridiculous!! Can you imagine being in there for 48 hrs straight???


The only reason anyone would be in there for 48hrs is because it is stuck in the snow! :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well for the right job like you said it works well. Obviously we need PICTURES and VIDEO to really see how it works. But I like the idea. I like the 8' blade on my truck. But that car can get in front of the garage in one hit, it can take me three. I could see a solid purpose for it. Good luck with it.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

plowmaster07;1005187 said:


> Well for the right job like you said it works well. Obviously we need PICTURES and VIDEO to really see how it works. But I like the idea. I like the 8' blade on my truck. But that car can get in front of the garage in one hit, it can take me three. *I could see a solid purpose for it.* Good luck with it.


Really?!?! wesport


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry I will try hard to get videos and pictures up asap. I do the snow removal in the morning and late night and go to school during the day for Architecture so I have a busy schedule. 

Actually an interesting fact I heard through the grape vine that the smart car causes bad posture so I do have to fix that before I get back problems.

Thank you for the criticism. It gives me something to think about for my business plan and to think of the professional image.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure can:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Blizzak+LM-18



show-n-go;1005161 said:


> Can you get blizzacks in the right size for that car.
> 
> Neat idea using the Smart car for an image, not so sure about plowing with it.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

You will never see picture or videos of this, cause it doesn't work! You may be able to push snow on 4' wide sidewalk for maybe 10' and then be stuck. No horsepower or weight means no pushy pushy.

And as for mowing. If I came home from work and saw you driving a car around my yard I would push the damn thing over, so your stuck in it.

Someone delete this thread, this guy has already taken to much bandwidth with this nonsense.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Danscapes - I'm pretty sure this website and most landscape websites that have a picture division on them are meant for us to share the way our business is run and progress we are making. You are giving the opportunity to respond with comments, concerns, and/or questions.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure snowsport won't like you playing off their plow as your own.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I never played off their plow as my own. I gave credit to the plow itself being from Agri Cover, Inc. also known as snowsport. The way the plow mounts onto the car is my own custom mount. Thanks for reading everything fully!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Fire_n_Ice;1005191 said:


> Really?!?! wesport


Yes really. Small driveways. I'm not talking about the car holding up for a 12hr plow route. But for your own driveway, or several driveways/ walkways. I think it would work okay.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

plowguy43;1005246 said:


> I'm sure snowsport won't like you playing off their plow as your own.


First page. Post # 1. Credit is there where credit is due.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plowmaster07;1005251 said:


> Yes really. Small driveways. I'm not talking about the car holding up for a 12hr plow route. But for your own driveway, or several driveways/ walkways. I think it would work okay.


So will a $600.00 single stage snowblower.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

WIPensFan;1005274 said:


> So will a $600.00 single stage snowblower.


True. But there is also something to be said for originality... IMO


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowmaster07;1005280 said:


> True. But there is also something to be said for originality... IMO


And there's a whole lot more to be said about practicality.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

plowmaster07;1005280 said:


> True. But there is also something to be said for originality... IMO


Sure something should be said for originality...but more should be said for practicality and productivity which appears absent here.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

2COR517;1005290 said:


> And there's a whole lot more to be said about practicality.


True... But I'm taking a wild stab in the dark here... That just maybe the set up that the O.P. has designed, is practical for him.

Just saying


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going to fix the title for you

First SMART car with a plow in the world for STUPID people




Its rear wheel drive and light as can be. You would need someone outside pushing it to even move the slightest bit of snow on a tiny incline. If you were doing sidewalks and you hit something so much as an edge of sidewalk, the airbags would go off.
There is hardly any ground clearance.. I once tried to move my tractor to push some snow with the mower deck under it and got hung up so bad I was embarassed that someone might see me. 

with the money I dont spend on a car like that, I could get a nice car and 10 years of plowing from someone.


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

i think ill still stick with my crew cab dually


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Where are you in wexford I want to come see this!!!!!!


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Probably one of the dumbest ideas I've ever seen. Can you imagine how often that peice of crap is going to need drive train repairs. Get a snowblower and load it in the back or something.
Hmmm, an idea just came to me. Get a snow shovel and duct tape it to the front of a garden tractor, would probably work alot better.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Settle down now guys, theres really no need to be that rough on the guy. We've dished out a lot of crap and hes still taking it in stride.

he has a plow truck as hes stated so maybe hes here to learn a bit too. im sure we've all had some not so great moments along the way...


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Only thing this post makes me think of is a bunch of google eyes.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

deere615;1005708 said:


> Where are you in wexford I want to come see this!!!!!!


Hey Brad,

You've actually been to my house before to look at the Wright Stander.

Protouch - thank you for your support.

I'll keep you guys all updated on my progress. Maybe we can win over some of you


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

SmartScapes;1005822 said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> You've actually been to my house before to look at the Wright Stander.
> 
> ...


Win some of use over? Cmon are you serious? A smart car with a plow. Just toss that sentence through your head a few times. Maybe you will catch up to the rest of us.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1005799 said:


> Settle down now guys, theres really no need to be that rough on the guy. We've dished out a lot of crap and hes still taking it in stride.
> 
> he has a plow truck as hes stated so maybe hes here to learn a bit too. *im sure we've all had some not so great moments along the way..*.


I'll be the first to admit to that. lol. But hats off to the guy for putting himself out there. There are something's that I haven't put up here for a reason. lol


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

ScottPA;1005828 said:


> Win some of use over? Cmon are you serious? A smart car with a plow. Just toss that sentence through your head a few times. Maybe you will catch up to the rest of us.


I don't think you are getting the point of the cars actual use. The plow was an added bonus. That as of these year is in operation and maybe next year I will build a more effective system if I want to pursue the smart car as a plowing vehicle


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

SmartScapes;1005832 said:


> I don't think you are getting the point of the cars actual use. The plow was an added bonus. That as of these year is in operation and maybe next year I will build a more effective system if I want to pursue the smart car as a plowing vehicle


Come on man just admit it, your just messing with us all. I mean seriously noone would really put a snowplow on a smart car would they?


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I think we can all chuckle about this. haha but you are looking at the real deal


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

SmartScapes;1005822 said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> You've actually been to my house before to look at the Wright Stander.
> 
> ...


Oh! you have a different name on here than LS. Gotta give you credit for figuring a way to hook it up though! Yeah that snow we have been getting is here is crazy but I am loving it!


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

SmartScapes;1005841 said:


> I think we can all chuckle about this. haha but you are looking at the real deal


Seriously this whole thread has given me a great idea. I have an old Huffy bicycle in my shed im gonna go mount my tractor blade on! I have chains for the rear wheel if i start spinning.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell me about it. But to be honest I would love one of those a year. To work none stop with actual snow that needs moved and have a huge pay day is great. '

My snowblowers got a lot more use then my plow and guys the smart car was not attempted to push 20 inches


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

ScottPA;1005846 said:


> Seriously this whole thread has given me a great idea. I have an old Huffy bicycle in my shed im gonna go mount my tractor blade on! I have chains for the rear wheel if i start spinning.


That sounds like a great idea! I wish you the best. You could be one of the most fit people in the business. You could be called FIT Scapes.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

SmartScapes;1005848 said:


> Tell me about it. But to be honest I would love one of those a year. To work none stop with actual snow that needs moved and have a huge pay day is great. '
> 
> My snowblowers got a lot more use then my plow and guys the smart car was not attempted to push 20 inches


Truthfully I hope it works out for you. Would love to see a bunch of smart cars plowing Walmart. Im sure when they realize that your getting 30 MPG they can lower snow removal cost 500%.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Why would anyone ever lower snowplowing costs. This isn't about lowering snowplowing costs. Snow removal is worth every penny why lower it? Like I said this is why I enjoy this business the demand is there, plenty of people to offer services, and plenty of room to offer a high quality service that is worth every penny.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

SmartScapes;1005860 said:


> Why would anyone ever lower snowplowing costs. This isn't about lowering snowplowing costs. Snow removal is worth every penny why lower it? Like I said this is why I enjoy this business the demand is there, plenty of people to offer services, and plenty of room to offer a high quality service that is worth every penny.


I would love to see the quality of service a smart car can offer. I bet you can stack snow like 4 whole inches!


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

SmartScapes;1004553 said:


> If anything I am trying to protray an image of efficiency of provided service, convience, and a vibrant apperance that is inviting to the clientel


I think that besides the advertising aspect (you can't deny that if you saw it out you'd remember it, ADMIT IT) and for light snow falls of like 1"- 3" of light snow I could see it working on small residential drives or like Smart said as a campus walk unit. Anything over that or if it's a heavy wet snow he has the trucks to handle it.

As for putting a mower on it, I'don't see it working. Sorry but before you spend a whole bunch of payup trying to make it work take a step back and think.



SmartScapes;1004557 said:


> hahaha man I wish I had a penny for everytime I heard that. The car has forecertain attracted its pranks from buddies of mine and where they decided to place it or make it an annoying ride for me


I have to ask but, have you or anyone else ever tried to fit it in the back of a pick-up?

Also I think that it might have a calming effect on some of these guys if you put up some pics of your other trucks (they get a little twitchy when a plow isn't on a truck, tractor, Atv, or a piece of earth moving equipment)


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I guessI must had gotten the twitchy part. 

it has been measure to fit in a 8ft bed and is possible. I'm sure with all the weird test we chance to put it through that will make it to the list this year.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow Really a smart car. That there is just funny


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

SmartScapes;1005906 said:


> I guessI must had gotten the twitchy part.
> 
> it has been measure to fit in a 8ft bed and is possible. I'm sure with all the weird test we chance to put it through that will make it to the list this year.


Hey at least you own a plow/plows. The only claim I can make is that my truck *used* to have a plow on it. Normally we don't get this much snow down here (haven't seen this much since 1999 when we moved here because of my dad's job) but if next year is anything like this one I'm going to have to pay the Meyer dealer in Nashville a visit.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

wheres the rest of the fleet at ?:yow!:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Ever driven in one, let alone owned one? What do you base it being "crap" on? Let me tell you something, I've owned many N.A. vehicles, and I'll never own another one, and judging the shape of the N.A auto industry, I'm not alone in my thinking. Give me "crap" vehicles such as the Smart any day, hell, the Smart division is way behind in production for the U.S. market because of demand, what domestic can claim that?



ScottPA;1005715 said:


> Probably one of the dumbest ideas I've ever seen. Can you imagine how often that peice of crap is going to need drive train repairs. Get a snowblower and load it in the back or something.
> Hmmm, an idea just came to me. Get a snow shovel and duct tape it to the front of a garden tractor, would probably work alot better.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

bigc1301;1005907 said:


> Wow Really a smart car. That there is just funny


I gotta agree :laughing:

Here is my take on the perfect application for the plowing industry utilizing the smart car -


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hahaha... you've GOT to be kidding lol... I'd like to see he front end of that thing after 1 season... and the trans... and the little v-twin the thing's running on....

I can see owning one of those things for commuting, etc (I wouldn't be caught dead in one though lol), but for plowing :laughing:

I could see plowing with a hybrid Chevy 1500, but this... I don't think so!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm, silly.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yet another fool that knows nothing about these vehicles. Up untl '07 they came with a three cyl. diesel for the Cdn., European, and Asian markets (still available in the latter two, but not in Canada). Switched to a 3 cyl. gas engine to get into the U.S. market in '08. If you're going to bash it at least get your facts straight, they were never available as a twin.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_(automobile)#Smart_in_North_America



mkwl;1006305 said:


> Hahaha... you've GOT to be kidding lol... I'd like to see he front end of that thing after 1 season... and the trans... and the little v-twin the thing's running on....
> 
> I can see owning one of those things for commuting, etc (I wouldn't be caught dead in one though lol), but for plowing :laughing:
> 
> I could see plowing with a hybrid Chevy 1500, but this... I don't think so!


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

dellwas;1006420 said:


> Yet another fool that knows nothing about these vehicles. Up untl '07 they came with a three cyl. diesel for the Cdn., European, and Asian markets (still available in the latter two, but not in Canada). Switched to a 3 cyl. gas engine to get into the U.S. market in '08. If you're going to bash it at least get your facts straight, they were never available as a twin.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_(automobile)#Smart_in_North_America


Who really cares? If you want to drive a shoebox with a moped engine go on ahead.


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

What a waste of man hours!


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Where's the action pics, where the snow pushes the smartcar...?....:salute:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Obviously you do, you're still yaping away! Also how many posts have you made slaming the plow setup, or the Smart in general, now? Good showing for someone who doesn't care. Finally, how many mopeds have you seen with 1000cc engines?



ScottPA;1006462 said:


> Who really cares? If you want to drive a shoebox with a moped engine go on ahead.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Someone is getting pissy about their toaster oven on wheels. Sounds like a bad case of Napoleon's syndrome if you ask me:laughing:


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Advantage;1006657 said:


> This is a joke, right?


LOL i hope so.........


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Genius. Seriously SmartScapes, you're a genius. As a marketing/run around vehicle, this makes so much sense. It's going to get way more attention than ANY pickup with a logo on the side, it uses less fuel and there are a lot of people out there that would rather have a eco-friendly company to work with than a ******* with a giant truck (whether eco-friendly was the goal or not). I don't think anybody would hire him to do their lot thinking that he'd really do it in the car, but he'd get their attention. He'd also get a lot of attention plowing drives with it. I really don't think most people care about what you clear their driveway with as long as the driveway is clear. SmartScapes, I hope this works out if this thread isn't a joke and the picture isn't photoshoped. It takes all kinds, but I think there's something to learn here. This man handles himself like a professional.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Hardly... Only thing that bothers me are morons that guess at configuration items. If they are going to slam it at least they should have enough sense to find out about them. Meanwhile I laugh at every fool in a POSer pickup that pumps in $100 or more at the pump while I put in $18 when bone dry.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention, my other ride is a F350 7.3L. When that dies I'll be getting a Unimog, Mahindra pickup which should be here this year, or maybe even a Chinese tractor to handle my accounts. One thing for sure it won't be is N.A. POSer pickups GURANTEED



Sydenstricker Landscaping;1006647 said:


> Someone is getting pissy about their toaster oven on wheels. Sounds like a bad case of Napoleon's syndrome if you ask me:laughing:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

There are an awful lot of them here in Canada that are used for that. Actually NAPA use them for parts delivery. Other examples are Municipal gov't depts and Fast food companies such as Subway.



affekonig;1006714 said:


> Genius. Seriously SmartScapes, you're a genius. As a marketing/run around vehicle, this makes so much sense. It's going to get way more attention than ANY pickup with a logo on the side, it uses less fuel and there are a lot of people out there that would rather have a eco-friendly company to work with than a ******* with a giant truck (whether eco-friendly was the goal or not). I don't think anybody would hire him to do their lot thinking that he'd really do it in the car, but he'd get their attention. He'd also get a lot of attention plowing drives with it. I really don't think most people care about what you clear their driveway with as long as the driveway is clear. SmartScapes, I hope this works out if this thread isn't a joke and the picture isn't photoshoped. It takes all kinds, but I think there's something to learn here. This man handles himself like a professional.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

dellwas;1006816 said:


> Hardly... Only thing that bothers me are morons that guess at configuration items. If they are going to slam it at least they should have enough sense to find out about them. Meanwhile I laugh at every fool in a POSer pickup that pumps in $100 or more at the pump while I put in $18 when bone dry.
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot to mention, my other ride is a F350 7.3L. When that dies I'll be getting a Unimog, Mahindra pickup which should be here this year, or maybe even a Chinese tractor to handle my accounts. One thing for sure it won't be is N.A. POSer pickups GURANTEED


Hey I dont care what anyone drives. If it makes you happy and saves you $$$ and makes you$$$ then that is what matters!!! I like to hop in randomly and bust balls a lil, so dont take offense. I like my truck and that is what I will stick with. Unimogs are cool indeed, but they would be very impractical in this area. Although there is an older Mercedes one running around here still in full camo, etc. So dont mind my occasional pot stirring

And to the OP: that is pretty cool and for sure took some fab work to get that together!! I am always up for some good ingenuty!! Although it could be considered tacky, it does grab attention and must do exactly what you wanted.......make people talk. Who cares if it never sees a flake of snow?? The marketing alone and possible revenue it could generate just from being memorable makes it a good money maker that wont get the poop beat out of it like the trucks.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

op do you have any more pics or a video of it yet???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Geeks to the rescue or geeks on the run whatever they are called use smart cars and vw bugs to come to your house and ffix your computer.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

No offense taken. Got a question though, why would the Uni be impractical in your area? I'll assume you are talking about a 404 troop truck given it's camo. One I want is a Dokka, much smaller and comes with a ton of available attachements such as blowers and backhoe....



Sydenstricker Landscaping;1006875 said:


> Hey I dont care what anyone drives. If it makes you happy and saves you $$$ and makes you$$$ then that is what matters!!! I like to hop in randomly and bust balls a lil, so dont take offense. I like my truck and that is what I will stick with. Unimogs are cool indeed, but they would be very impractical in this area. Although there is an older Mercedes one running around here still in full camo, etc. So dont mind my occasional pot stirring
> 
> And to the OP: that is pretty cool and for sure took some fab work to get that together!! I am always up for some good ingenuty!! Although it could be considered tacky, it does grab attention and must do exactly what you wanted.......make people talk. Who cares if it never sees a flake of snow?? The marketing alone and possible revenue it could generate just from being memorable makes it a good money maker that wont get the poop beat out of it like the trucks.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

You thinking of the ones associated to Best Buy, they use VWs here.



MIDTOWNPC;1006936 said:


> Geeks to the rescue or geeks on the run whatever they are called use smart cars and vw bugs to come to your house and ffix your computer.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

dellwas - thanks for the advice

affekoing - thanks for the kind words.. ha and no it is not photoshopped.

I will have action pictures up as soon as it snows which looks like this monday


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

just post a video scrapping a 10 foot long section of dry pavement. i'm dying to see this thing. i want to see the plow go through all its series of motions.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

dellwas;1007172 said:


> No offense taken. Got a question though, why would the Uni be impractical in your area? I'll assume you are talking about a 404 troop truck given it's camo. One I want is a Dokka, much smaller and comes with a ton of available attachements such as blowers and backhoe....


Im not sure which one it is. I know it is just an old one with a front and rear live PTO with the canvas top and camo. I dont think they would work here since there are a buttload of drives and some of them I can barely fit my 3/4 ton truck into let alone a unimog.

And yall are thinking of the Geek Squad from Best Buy. They use VW bugs and Chevy Express vans here


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Smartscapes you are pushing the idea on the wrong side of the ocean. I'm sure after all the snow in the UK and Europe this idea will fly. Sure as a personal plow in europe which would work 1000 x's faster than a shovel !!!

As for the lawnmower I think the weight might be an issue. These tires will rut up a yard in a hury.....


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

put a hayabusa motor in it like they did on that youtube vid and spank ferraris! windrow that snow!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

linckeil;1007352 said:


> just post a video scrapping a 10 foot long section of dry pavement. i'm dying to see this thing. i want to see the plow go through all its series of motions.


By series of motions, do you mean flip up when backing, and drop back down when pushing?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, canvas top and dollars to donuts it's a 404 troop truck. Here's a link to a Doka, much smaller. Also killer low ranges. Twenty speed with crawler gears and you're looking at 24 hrs. to go a mile:

http://classicunimogs.com/unimog_404_doka.html

Now here's a 404 Troop truck for comparison:

http://www.pbase.com/image/21342601



Sydenstricker Landscaping;1007412 said:


> Im not sure which one it is. I know it is just an old one with a front and rear live PTO with the canvas top and camo. I dont think they would work here since there are a buttload of drives and some of them I can barely fit my 3/4 ton truck into let alone a unimog.
> 
> And yall are thinking of the Geek Squad from Best Buy. They use VW bugs and Chevy Express vans here


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

Great now we have the tree hugger hippies trying to get rid our "gas guzzling" plow trucks what is this world comming to


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

:laughing: this is probably the funniest thread i have read on here yet


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Fool, drive all the POSer N.A. gas guzzling crap you want to!

And one good icon deserves another:

:yow!:
ussmileyflag



dualcuttingedge;1009937 said:


> Great now we have the tree hugger hippies trying to get rid our "gas guzzling" plow trucks what is this world comming to


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Hang on, it's only gonna get better. Gawd I love yanking these hillbilies chains! :laughing:



chevyman51;1010039 said:


> :laughing: this is probably the funniest thread i have read on here yet


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

i wouldn't mind putting a plow on this smart car....


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Defintly lots of clearence! 



Burrrrrrrr;1010056 said:


> i wouldn't mind putting a plow on this smart car....


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

dellwas;1010048 said:


> Hang on, it's only gonna get better. Gawd I love yanking these hillbilies chains! :laughing:


really eh yanking hill billies chains eh sure eh


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

That thing has three lug nuts


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

Hay dualcuttingedge why dont you add that to you fleet of pos. If i had any of that i wouldn't list it. I love canada


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow talk about sentence run on. What side of the hill you from? :laughing:



hansons glc;1010234 said:


> Hay dualcuttingedge why dont you add that to you fleet of pos. If i had any of that i wouldn't list it. I love canada


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

dellwas;1010647 said:


> Wow talk about sentence run on. What side of the hill you from?


the right side ussmileyflag ......besides this isnt english class eh, you got that eh.:

tymusic:laughing:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Is this thread still going? It looks like it's not even about the car anymore.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

dellwas;1010647 said:


> Wow talk about sentence run on. What side of the hill you from? :laughing:


it may be a run on sentence in the french eh besides your sentence is not the best eh i add some smiles to my signature just for you eh im king of the hill yep


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

Banksy;1010878 said:


> Is this thread still going? It looks like it's not even about the car anymore.


Car? This thread is about a car?


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW, 
I love people who think outside the box, but really man ARE YOU SERIOUS?? I am convinced you are just screwing with all of us or something. I can't wrap my mind around how that would be beneficial in any way for plowing. Come on, what is this world coming to?? Guys are mounting plows on freakin' SMART cars????? I admire you ambition and willingness to think outside the box, but you could have spent that money SO much better. How about a toolcat, utv, 4-wheeler, small pickup(S10, ranger), bobcat, the list goes on and on and on! Maybe a good little car for qoutes and running around, but come on, you are trying to tell us that you can push snow with that thing more efficiently that the other options I listed above???


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

someone pleas end this thread it is sent to my email when anyone posts! I get emails like every 10 friggin mins!!!


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Peoples interest must be sparked ^^^^


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

SmartScapes;1011374 said:


> Peoples interest must be sparked ^^^^


Told you that if people saw it they wouldn't forget it. :laughing:

So where are the pics? Lets get a fleet shot goin'.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Weather is calling for hopefully some snow towards the end of this week... then I should be able to get some up


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

do those japs even get snow?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

....................................


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

First page.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

the rite side of wot? everyone knows the new wurld order is china, 



dualcuttingedge;1010864 said:


> the right side ussmileyflag ......besides this isnt english class eh, you got that eh.:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

wow dude mind sharing some of whatever it is you are smoking, you are king of nothing china rules :salute:



hansons glc;1010882 said:


> it may be a run on sentence in the french eh besides your sentence is not the best eh i add some smiles to my signature just for you eh im king of the hill yep


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Or you could learn how to turn it off. You most likely are subscribed, with the option to get notified via email. Go into your User CP, it's listed in the top of the screen. Once in there it should show all subscribed threads, there will be an option to unsubscrbe, andf another option to get notified via email. Sorry, it's been a while, but the options are in there somewhere, just can't remember where exactly.



maxximus98;1011371 said:


> someone pleas end this thread it is sent to my email when anyone posts! I get emails like every 10 friggin mins!!!


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

actually near the top of this and every page under thread tools... you can unsubscribe there


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

Triple L: In no way was my post at 4:33 pm (ct) intended as an insult nor was it intended to cause you any ridicule or any ill will. If it came across that way I apologize. :waving:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Interesting article on Smarts being tested in the Artic:

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Wheels/1169315.html


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool concept with the Smart Car but you made it way more complicated than it needs to be. This is how you do it!!!!


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope your smart car doesn't wind up like this....
Kinda makes you think twice eh?


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

i still have not seen pictures of the car pushin snow yet


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

chevyman51;1019167 said:


> i still have not seen pictures of the car pushin snow yet


Ditto....maybe the wind got a hold of it and he can't find it ???


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Fire_n_Ice;1019172 said:


> Ditto....maybe the wind got a hold of it and he can't find it ???


:laughing:

I can't wait to see a plow on the ford fiesta! ..,.,..........................


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

jrjr2u;1019160 said:


> Hope your smart car doesn't wind up like this....
> Kinda makes you think twice eh?


Thats not a smart, it has 5 lug nuts smarts have only 3.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

cpsnowremoval;1012117 said:


> do those japs even get snow?


Smarts are made in Germany


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

tuna;1021379 said:


> Smarts are made in Germany


Actually, France =)


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Number one, it's not a Smart. Pic has been circulating for sometime and it's a Nissan. Number two, what vehicle is going to survive being crushed between two vehicles of that size, particularily loaded ones!



jrjr2u;1019160 said:


> Hope your smart car doesn't wind up like this....
> Kinda makes you think twice eh?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Actually, I lied it is a Ford Escape. Accident happened in Jefferson Parish Louisianna, where Steven Segal is a Deputy Sherrif:

http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/smallcar.asp



dellwas;1022358 said:


> Number one, it's not a Smart. Pic has been circulating for sometime and it's a Nissan. Number two, what vehicle is going to survive being crushed between two vehicles of that size, particularily loaded ones!


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

dellwas;1022358 said:


> what vehicle is going to survive being crushed between two vehicles of that size


Well, an F450 would stand a whole lot better chance I think


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

And so would another Mack truck, point taken. I'll repharse it to say NO SMALL CAR would survive it.



jrjr2u;1024622 said:


> Well, an F450 would stand a whole lot better chance I think


----------

